# Kristen Stewart: “Paparazzi sind grausam”



## beachkini (29 Apr. 2012)

​
Das Leben der 22-jährigen Schauspielerin Kristen Stewart veränderte sich schlagartig, als sie eine Hauptrolle für die beliebte “Twilight”-Saga übernahm. Seit sie zum ersten Mal als “Bella” auf der Leinwand zu sehen war, bekommt Kristen immer mehr die Schattenseiten des Promi-Daseins zu spüren. Ein großes Problem ist dabei ihre Privatsphäre, auf die die Schauspielerin immer mehr verzichten musste. Ausschlaggebend hierfür sind natürlich die Paparazzi, mit denen Kristen bereits auf Kriegsfuß steht. Wir erinnern uns einen Vorfall im vergangenen Februar, damals wünschte Kristen den Fotografen vor einem Restaurant in Paris sogar den Kältetod.

Nun erfahren wir ganz genau, was es mit Kristens Antipathie den Fotografen gegenüber auf sich hat. Die Schauspielerin ziert nämlich im Monat Juni das Cover des britischen “Elle”-Magazins und gab dazu auch noch ein sehr offenes und ausführliches Interview. Dabei verriet Kristen, dass sie das Leben als Star sogar als gefährlich empfindet und die Fotografen einen großen Beitrag dazu leisten.

“Es ist verrückt!”, erklärte die Aktrice, “Sobald jemand herausfindet, dass man da ist, muss man sich sofort verziehen, egal wo man sich gerade befindet.” Die Leute würden durchdrehen und die Fotografen werden laut Kristen sogar grausam. “Sie sind gemein. Sie sind wirklich wie Schlägertypen.”, fügte die 22-Jährige hinzu. Deshalb habe sie auch zu sehr Angst davor, alleine herum zu fahren. “Es ist Scheiß-gefährlich.”, fügte sie hinzu. Das klingt ganz schön hart und Kristen weiß bestimmt wovon sie spricht. Da kann man nur hoffen, dass die Fotografen nicht über die Strenge schlagen, um ein gutes Bild von Kristen zu bekommen und dass die Schauspielerin die Ruhe hat, mit solchen Situationen halbwegs umzugehen. 

Die Scans der Ausgabe gibt es hier:
http://www.celebboard.net/internati...915-kristen-stewart-elle-uk-may-2012-13x.html


----------



## BlueLynne (29 Apr. 2012)

Kristen ist eben zu hübsch, um sie unbeobachtet/-fotographiert zu lassen  :thx:


----------

